# best Spanish Translation



## matthew11v25 (Dec 27, 2007)

What is the "best" Spanish translation to use when talking with people from Latin/central America?

I have heard of the Reina-Valera which seems to be more like the King James, and the Bible of the Americas which is put out by Lockman...anyone know?


----------



## py3ak (Dec 27, 2007)

The 1960 Reina-Valera is probably the most used, so if you run into any Christians that is probably the version they're familiar with. The 1977 seems to have been something of a flash in the pan that never caught on.

La Biblia de Las Américas is pretty much equivalent to the NASB, and the Nueva Versión Internacional corresponds to the NIV (I am glad to report that it does not seem to be very popular).

There are some who continue to use the 1909 Reina-Valera.


----------

